# anyone else like being late to classes?



## liilliiliilllil (Nov 3, 2009)

So you can avoid the small talk that goes on every time before a class starts?


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Hell no. I would rather be the first person there than call attention to myself by walking into a class late and having to point out to the professor that I'm there.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

No way, never. I've missed a few classes already this year just because I got there a few minutes late and didn't want to go in. One time I did decide to go in, late and I got kicked out because I was supposedly distracting others.


----------



## yomrwhite (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't come into class late, but generally I try to show up like right before it starts (like a few minutes) so that by the time I sit down and get my stuff prepared, class is starting.

This is in college, mind you, not high school. In HS I liked the small talk.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Charizard said:


> Hell no. I would rather be the first person there than call attention to myself by walking into a class late and having to point out to the professor that I'm there.


Hell yeah, same here..so awkward.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 4, 2011)

No one usually talks to me before class.

I can't stand being late, with all those eyes on me whenever I walk in.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

No way. Being early is fine. Just have to sit in the back with your buds in. Nobody bothers you.

If you're late, heads are turning towards you, and the instructor may stop and give you some ****. I'll risk some inane small talk to avoid all of that.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Charizard said:


> Hell no. I would rather be the first person there than call attention to myself by walking into a class late and having to point out to the professor that I'm there.


This.

I make it a point to arrive at least 5 minutes early to every class.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I would choose to arrive either exactly on time or a little late to class in order to avoid nonsense small talk with others if that is what I want on that specific day. I just sit at the back of the class anyways, so no one notices me when I come in.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

liilliiliilllil said:


> So you can avoid the small talk that goes on every time before a class starts?


Yes, absolutely !!!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Noo, that is one thing that upsets my routine. Back in my college days, if i was late for a lecture by more than 10 minutes, then i wouldn't go in, unless it was really important.

I hate being late for anything (except work lol), i get panicked if i'm late for stuff

Plus sitting at the front of the class used to make me anxious, i like to sit way down the back if i can.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

I alway cut it fine when it comes to going to classes, trying to get in just as it's about to start. Of course this doesn't always work and I've been late a few times but mostly my timing is good so I enter right before we begin then take my seat.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Meh, I would just sit down and if somebody talked to me cool, otherwise I was by myself.


----------



## arsenius (Feb 15, 2011)

I found a fire escape staircase on campus that goes up to the roof, and I just go up and relax there before class. Nobody ever uses the staircase, so I can be alone, and I know pretty much exactly how long it takes me to get from there to any given class, so I always time it perfectly. 

The disadvantage I've found to this strategy is that I end up walking right alongside the professors sometimes and they try to make small talk. I think I've got a pretty good idea of where each professor comes from to get to the class, but they still surprise me sometimes.

Probably, it is best to just arrive early and wait or slip in late if it's a class that you can do that in easily.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

I hate arriving to class late because then I have to walk in front of the whole class and sit in the front where it feels like everyone's eyes are glued to the back of my head. I try to arrive at least 5-15 minutes early and just sit in the back with my headphones on. Nobody talks to me anyway so it's fine.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ahhhhh no! :um


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

No. Like others said, the eyes of the students on me and the glare of the professor aren't exactly SA-friendly. Plus, you have that awkward moment where you can't find a seat.

Like others, I get there early and put the buds in.


----------

